# developpement C et Lisp



## Ptit-beignet (14 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour , j'aimerais savoir comment developper sur Mac os X en C et en Lisp .. comment compiler ???
merci
a +


----------



## tehem (14 Septembre 2002)

pour le code t'as Emacs: les mode C et Lisp sont tres puissant.
pour la compilation tu dispose de gcc tout  de meme pour le C: un petit man gcc te donneras toutes les info
et puis pour lisp, ben emacs, en plus d'etre le plus puissant editeur de la planete est aussi un interpreteur/compilateur Lisp. ceci dit jette un oeil la dessus  http://www.osxgnu.org/ , tu trouveras tout plein de bonne chose


----------



## olof (14 Septembre 2002)

Pour gcc, il te faut quand même installer les Developer Tools.

Amuse toi bien  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

